# مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها



## jojo_josiph (15 مارس 2007)

أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير أقدم لكم هذا الملف الكامل عن العيون أتمنى أن تستفيدون منه

تكاد أن تكون العين مستديرة إلا عند مقدمتها حيث يوجد انتفاخ بسيط. عرض العين في الأطفال حوالي ثلاثة أرباع بوصة تزداد إلى بوصة في الشخص البالغ. من هذا يتضح أن العين لا تنمو كثيرا مع نمو الجسم. تتكون العين من الأجزاء التالية: 







غشاء خلوي مخاطي (الظهارة Epithelium)
عبارة عن طبقة واقية رقيقة، من الخلايا تغطي سطح القرنية.

القرنية Cornea
نسيج قوي شفاف، مقوس، بشكل كروي، تقوم بدور نافذة العين. القرنية هي عنصر التركيز الرئيسي للعين. فحين يدخل الضوء العين ينكسر بواسطة بالقرنية.

القزحية Iris
الجزء الملون المرئي، للعين الذي يوسع ويقلص الفتحة المركزية للعين.

الحدقة - إنسان العين - البؤبؤ Pupil
الفتحة المركزية التي تسمح للضوء بالمرور لداخل العين.

العدسة Lens
قرص مرن بلوري شفاف، محدب الوجهين يفيد في التركيز، ويقع خلف الحدقة. تسيطر عضلات على شكل العدسة بطريقة تلقائية ليتم التركيز. كلما تقدمنا في العمر تقل مرونة العدسة ومطاطيتها، وتسمى هذه الحالة "قصو بصر presbyopia" مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة في التركيز على الأشياء القريبة مثل صحيفة أو كتاب. وهذا هو سبب احتياج البعض لنظارة قراءة بعد سن الأربعين .





الشبكية Retina

عبارة عن غشاء حساس للضوء يبطن الحائط الخلفي للعين. شبكية العين هي الجزء المدرك من العين والتي تحول الضوء الى نبضات كهربائية ترسل عن طريق العصب البصري إلى الدماغ للترجمة الفورية. وهي تتكون من عشرة طبقات


مشكلات البصر الصحية Vision problems

نستعمل أعيننا في هذه الأيام أكثر من استعمال أسلافنا لها , فنحن نقود سيارات ونواجه التلفاز ساعات طوال , ونقرأ كتبا وصحفا , ونشاهد (أفلاما). وعلي الرغم من هذا الاستخدام المكثف يبدو بصرنا قادرا على مواجهة كل هذه المتطلبات دون إجهاد مفرط.


العين قطعة هندسية عجيبة وضخمة إلي حد لا يصدق – آلة تصوير تتمتع بتكيف ذاتي لحظي مع جهاز نزح وإصلاح مبيت (داخلي). تنظر هذه الآلة التي هي في غاية الحساسية إلي العالم من محجر مبطن محمي , ولا تحتاج من صاحبها إلا إلى عناية معتدلة لكي تؤمن خدمة جيدة ومتواصلة مدي الحياة.

التركيب التشريحي والوظيفي للعين





يبلغ نصف قطر كرة العين نحو 2.5 سم , كما أنها تتألف من ثلاث طبقات أساسية مرتبة من الخارج نحو الداخل علي النحو الآتي: الصلبة Sclera و المشيمية Choroid و الشبكية Retina.


تتألف الصلبة من نسيج ضام معتم للضوء في جميع مناطق كرة العين الخلفية ولكنه يتبدل بعض الشيء في الأمام فيصبح شفافا وأكثر تحدبا ويشكل بنية تعرف باسم القرنية Cornea. أما الطبقة المشيمية فإنها تمتاز بغناها بالأصبغة وبأعداد من الأوعية الدموية الغزيرة التي تخترقها. ويتبدل شكل هذه الطبقة في الناحية الأمامية لتؤلف الجسم الهدبي Ciliary body والقزحية Iris.








الجسم الهدبي هو بنية دائرية تحتوى علي الغدد الهدبية والعضلات الملساء. وتشاهد أربطة معلقة صادرة عن الجسم الهدبي ومتصلة من نهايتها الأخرى مع النطقية أو رباط العدسة. والعدسة Lens بلورة ثنائية التحدب. أما القزحية فهي الجزء الملون من العين , وتحتوى علي فتحة في مركزها تدعي حدقة العين ( إنسان العين - البؤبؤ Pupil ) . كما أنها تحتوى علي ألياف عضلية ملساء دائرية وأخرى شعاعية أو طولية التوضع. وتكون مهمة هذه الألياف التحكم في مدى أتساع فتحة العين (حدقة العين) من خلال تقلص الألياف الدائرية الذي يضيق أو يقبض الحدقة , أو من خلال تقلص الألياف الشعاعية أو الطولية الذي يوسعها ويترافق هذا العمل بتحوير كمية الضوء الداخلة إلى العين.
أما الشبكية , فأنها تشغل الثلثين الخلفيين من المشيمية وتحتوي على مستقبلات الضوء المعروفة باسم العصي (النبابيت) والمخاريط. هذا وتقع إلى الأنسي من محور كرة العين الأمامي الخلفي ألياف العصب البصري optic nerve التي تغادر العين. وهي تؤلف ما يدعي بالقرص البصري optic disc الذي يقدر قطره بنحو 1.5 ملم. ونجد على بعد 3 ملم وحشي المنطقة أنفة الذكر , وبالقرب من المحور الأمامي الخلفي لكرة العين , بنية عظيمة الأهمية هي اللطخة الصفراء وفي مركزها انخفاض صغير يدعي الحفيرة المركزية.


ويملأ الفراغ الكائن بين شبكية العين وعدستها مادة هلامية شفافة , تدعي الخلط الزجاجي أو الجسم الزجاجي viterous body. أما الحيز المحصور بين القرنية من الأمام والعدسة والقزحية من الخلف , فأنه يدعي حجيرة العين الأمامية anterior chamber. أما الحجيرة الخلفية posterior chamber للعين فأنها تتمثل في ذلك الممر الضيق المحصور بين القزحية من الأمام والعدسة والجسم الهدبي من الخلف. ويملأ الحجيرتان الأمامية والخلفية خلط مائي .

حسر البصر (ضعف النظر) Nearsightedness





ينجم حسر البصر (ضعف النظر) بشكل رئيسي عن شكل المقلة , وهو عامل وراثي. فيكون محور المقلة زائد الطول بحيث يكون الإبصار القريب ( كالقراءة والكتابة ) ممتازا , أما الأجسام البعيدة فتكون ضبابية

وتصحح هذه الحالة بسهولة باستعمال نظارات ، عدسات لاصقة أو بإجراء عملية الليزك (الليزر) . وهو عادة يزداد سوءا بنسبة دائمة الانخفاض حتى سن الثلاثين , لذلك يلزم زيارة طبيب العيون بصفة دورية للكشف

********************

مد البصر (طول النظر) Farsightedness





يكون محور المقلة في مد البصر ( طول النظر ) زائد القصر , فترى الأجسام البعيدة والمتوسطة البعد بوضوح , أما الإبصار القريب ( كالقراءة والكتابة ) فيكون ضبابيا أو صعبا. ويمكن تصحيح هذه الحالة – التي تسبب صداعا – بسهولة باستخدام نظارات.





جفاف العين

المصدر: مستشفيات ومراكز مغربي



ما هو جفاف العين؟
تظهر هذه الحالة عندما لا تفرز العين القدر الكافى من الدموع التي تساعد على ترطيبها ومنع التهابها . تفرز الدموع بطريقتين:

بشكل طبيعى بمعدل بطئ وثابت لتساعد على تشحيم وتسهيل حركة العين.

بكميات كبيرة بمعدل سريع فى حالة تهيج العين أو عند البكاء.

ما هي أعراض جفاف العين؟

وخز وحرقان بالعين

الرغبة فى حك العين

وجود مخاط فى شكل خيوط حول العين وداخلها

تهيج العين من الدخان والرياح

صعوبة واضحة فى إرتداء العدسات اللاصقة فى حالة استعمالها

زيادة كبيرة فى إفراز الدموع
وقد تبدو فكرة زيادة إفراز الدموع فى حالة جفاف العين غير منطقية ولكن إذا كانت الدموع المسئولة عن تشحيم العين تفرز بكمية غير كافية فإن ذلك يؤدى إلي تهيج العين. وعند تهيج العين فإن الغدة الدمعية تفرز كمية كبيرة من الدموع غالبا ما تكون أكبر من قدرة العين على تصريف هذه الكمية الزائدة فتفيض خارج العين. 

ما هو الغشاء الدمعي؟





الغشاء الدمعى (يتم نشره فوق العين من خلال اختلاج بالجفنين) هو المسئول عن نعومة وصفاء سطح العين. وبدون هذا الغشاء قد لا تصبح الرؤية ممكنة. يتكون الغشاء الدمعى من 3 طبقات:

الطبقة الخارجية زيتية لمنع تبخر الدموع وبقاء سطح العين ناعما وتفرز بواسطة الغدة الجفنية

الطبقة الوسطى مائية تنظف العين وتغسلها من الأجسام الغريبة وتفرز بواسطة الغدة الدمعية

الطبقة الداخلية مخاطية تسمح للطبقة المائية بالإنتشار بالتساوى على سطح العين كما تساعد فى الحفاظ على رطوبته وبدونها لا تلتصق الدموع بالعين وتفرز بواسطة الملتحمة (الغشاء الذى يغطى الصلبة ويبطن الجفون).


الـــمـــاء الأبــيـــض
Cataract

الماء الأبيض عبارة عن عتمة في عدسة العين التي عادة ما تكون شفافة.

الأعراض:

ضعف في الرؤية بدون ألم.
التحسس للضوء (Photophobia) و هو عبارة عن مضايقة النور (مثل نور المصباح أو الشمس) للشخص.
الحاجة إلى تغيير متكرر للنظارة الطبية.
إزدواج الرؤية في العين الواحدة.
الحاجة إلى إضاءة قوية للقراءة.
ضعف النظر ليلاً.
عدم وضوح الألوان مع ميلها إلى الإصفرار.


مسببات الماء الأبيض:

إن التقدم في العمر خصوصا بعد سن الستين من أهم أسباب حدوث الماء الأبيض.

أمراض وراثية قد تسبب المرض في سن مبكرة.
مرض السكري.
حوادث العيون و الإصابة المباشرة في العين.
الإستعمال المزمن لبعض الأدوية (مثل الكورتيسون).





تطور المرض:

إن السرعة التي يتطور بها الماء الأبيض نختلف من شخص إلى آخر و من عين إلى أخرى في نفس الشخص و يزداد في حالة وجود أمراض مسببة. أكثر حالات الماء الأبيض المرتبطة بتقدم العمر تتطور بشكل تدريجي على مدى السنوات.

علاج الماء الأبيض:

في المراحل الأولى تغيير النظارة الطبية قد يساعد على تحسين النظر بشكل مؤقت.

الجراحة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لإزالة الماء الأبيض ( العدسة المعتمة).

متى يجب إجراء عملية لإزالة الماء الأبيض؟

عند تدهور النظر أو زيادة الأعراض لدرجة أنها تؤثر على النشاط اليومي للمريض.
في حالة حدوث مضاعفات في العين مثل (الماء الأزرق - إرتفاع ضغط العين).
في حالة وجود أمراض في الشبكية أو عصب العين يتطلب فحصها أو علاجها إلى إزالة الماء الأبيض (حيث أن الماء الأبيض يحجب رؤية الشبكية بوضوح). 






كيف تجرى عملية إزالة الماء الأبيض:

تجرى عن طريق فتحة جراحية في (بياض أو سواد ) العين و عادة ما تجرى تحت التخدير الموضعي.
و قد تستخدم الموجات الصوتية (السونار) لتفتيت العدسة و بالتالي تصغير الفتحة الجراحية.
تتم إزالة الماء الأبيض (العدسة المعتمة) و إستبدالها بعدسة صناعية تزرع داخل العين بشكل دائم

ما هو دور الليزر في عملية إزالة الماء الأبيض؟

قد يحتاج بعض المرضى لجلسة ليزر بعد العملية بأسابيع أو شهور و ذلك لإزالة الغشاوة التي قد تتكون خلف العدسة الصناعية المزروعة.



1- الرمد
الرمد: هو عبارة عن التهابات في الملتحمة التي تبطن الجفون ثم تنعكس على سطح العين وتكون ثلاثة أنواع:-

1- الرمد الصديدي ( بكتيري ) ويؤدي إلى تكون قروح .

2- الرمد الحبيبي ( فيروسي ) ويؤدي إلى تكون حلمات وتليفات وهذان النوعين من أهم أسباب فقد البصر في العالم.

3- الرمد الربيعي:
السبب : حساسية ملتحمة العين لبعض المؤثرات غير المعروفة على وجه التحديد ولكنها ترتبط بحرارة الجو وانتشار الأتربة في أواخر الربيع وقدوم الصيف.

الأعراض : -أ) احمرار العين وزيادة إفراز الدمع.

ب) الشعور بوجود جسم غريب.

ج) قد يصيب المرض ملتحمة الجفن فقط.

2- التراخوما.
التراخوما من أكثر أمراض العيون انتشارا في سلطنة عمان وهو مرض ينتقل من شخص إلى آخر عن طريق الملامسة المباشرة أو عن طريق استعمال ملابس أو مناشف شخص مصاب به.

التراخوما قد تؤدي إلى كف البصر ولكن نادرا ما يدرك الشخص المصاب بالتراخوما انه قد يفقد البصر في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد.

مرض التراخوما :هو عمارة عن التهاب مزمن للغشاء المخاطي الذي يغطي مقلة العين ويسبب حرقان في العين كما تنتج عنه إفرازات صديدية وانتفاخ في جفون العين والتصاقها ببعض.

يجب الإسراع في استشارة الطبيب حالة ظهور علامات هذا المرض للحصول على العلاج المناسب ، إن طبيب العيون سيصف المرهم المناسب والذي يجب أن يستعمل للفترة التي يحددها الطبيب.

في حالات التراخوما البسيطة والمتوسطة يستعمل مرهم ( التتراسايكلين) من الضروري جدا استعمال هذا المرهم لمدة 6 أسابيع حتى إذا تحسنت حالة العين وزال الاحمرار والحرقان.

في الحالات الشديدة قد يصف الطبيب تناول حبوب المضادات الحيوية يجب المحافظة على نظافة العينين بغسلهما بماء نظيف دافئ من 3 إلى 5 مرات في اليوم.

الوقاية من التراخوما.

التراخوما مرض شديد العدوى ينح بعدم استعمال حاجيات شخص مصاب بالتراخوما. التقليل من احتمال الإصابة بالتراخوما بالنظافة الشخصية والمنزلية وإصحاح البيئة والتخلص من الفضلات والقضاء على الذباب


********************************
إســتــخــدامــات الــلــيــزر فـي طــب الــعــيــون

أشعة الليزر ....Laser

كلمة ليزر (Laser) هي إختصار مكون من الأحرف الأولى لما يلي باللغة الانجليزية

Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation

و هي عبارة عن ضوء تتميز أشعتة بالتجمع في بؤرة (نقطة) واحدة و بطاقة (حرارة) عالية و يعطى العلاج كومضات قصيرة في زمن أقل من ثانية.

إستخدامات الليزر في أمراض العيون...

إعتلال الشبكية السكري.

ثقوب الشبكية Retinal Tears.

الإنسداد أو التخثر في الوريد الشبكي (Central retinal Vein).

علاج الزرق (إرتفاع ضغط العين) Glaucoma.

علاج عيوب الإنكسار الضوئي في العين ( طول أو قصر النظر و اللابؤرية) Lasik.

علاج إنسداد القنوات الدمعية.

علاج بعض الأورام داخل العين.

عمليات التجميل حول العين.

حالات إندثار البقعة الصفراء (Macular Degeneration)

كـــثـــرة الـــدمـــوع
Watery Eye

هي حالة من زيادة كمية الدموع الظاهرة في العين عن الشكل الطبيعي نتيجة:

إزدياد إفراز الغدد الدمعية المحيطة بالعين (Lacrimation).

تراكم الكمية الطبيعية نتيجة خلل في التصريف خلال القنوات الدمعية (Epiphora)






أسباب إزدياد الإفراز...

وجود جسم غريب على سطح العين.

حساسية العين.

إلتهاب سطح العين (فيروسي...بكتيري).

جفاف العين.

الشتر الداخلي.

أسباب تراكم الدموع...

ترهل في الجفون.

الشتر الخارجي.

إنسداد القنوات الدمعية الخلقي عند الأطفال.

إنسداد القنوات الدمعية المكتسب عند الكبار وينتج من:

تقدم العمر.

إلتهاب القنوات الدمعية الحاد أو المزمن.

العمليات الجراحية في منطقة الأنف.

إصابات الحوادث.

*****************************

جــســم غــريــب فــي الــعــيــن
Eye Foreign Body
الأعراض...

الإحساس بوجود جسم غريب.

زيادة إفراز الدموع.
إحمرار و ألم بالعين. 






جسم غريب في قرنية العين

الإسعافات الأولية...

تجنب دعك (فرك) العين.

غسيل العين من الداخل بالماء النظيف.
مراجعة طبيب العيون في حالة إستمرار الأعراض





جسم غريب تحت الجفن العلوي

تجنب الغبار و العواصف الرملية و احرص على لبس النظارة الواقية منعاً من دخول أي جسم غريب في العين عند القيام بالأعمال الحرفية (كالحدادة و النجارة).


إرشادات حول كيفية إستخدام قطرات العين

تعتبر قطرات العيون من الوسائل الرئيسية لعلاج الكثير من أمراض العيون المختلفة.

أنواع قطرات العيون...

مضادات ميكروبية.

مضادات للحساسية.

قطرات الكورتيزون.

قطرات مرطبة.

أخرى متعددة بتعدد أمراض العيون المختلفة.

إرشادات إستخدام قطرات العيون...

إتباع إرشادات الطبيب.

يفضل أن يضع شخص آخر القطرات للمريض و خاصة الأطفال و كبار السن.
الحرص على عدم ملامسة فتحة القطرة لعين المريض لتجنب جرح العين و تلوث القطرة.

قطرة واحدة على سطح العين أو الفراغ بين الجفن السفلي و العين ( بعد سحب الجفن إلى الأسفل).

لا ينصح بوضع أكثر من نقطة واحدة أو نقطتين في المرة الواحدة حيث أن أي زيادة تفيض إلى خارج العين دون فائدة.

في حالة إستخدام أكثر من نوع من القطرات ينصح بترك فاصل زمني ( 5 دقائق) بين القطرات.

ينصح بالضغط بالاصبع على الزاوية بين العين و الأنف لمدة دقيقة أو أقل و ذلك لمنع تسرب القطرة إلى الأنف عن طريق القنوات الدمعية و من ثم زيادة مدة تأثيرها على العين.

لا يشترط إغماض العين بعد وضع القطرات.

عدد مرات إستخدام القطرة يعود إلى إرشادات الطبيب حيث أنه تختلف بإختلاف الحالة المرضية و نوع الدواء.

بعض القطرات تحتاج إلى رج قبل الإستخدام لزيادة فاعليتها.

يصاحب إستخدام كثير من القطرات حرقة داخل العين لفترة بسيطة (وذلك بسبب المواد الحافظة فيها).

تسبب بعض القطرات عند بعض الأشخاص حساسية و عليه بمراجعة الطبيب المعالج لإستبدال القطرات و تجنبها مستقبلاً.

قطرات العيون عبارة عن دواء و قد تكون لها أعراضاً جانبية على الجسم ككل عن طريق إمتصاصها إلى الدم خاصة عند المرضى بالقلب أو الربو.

تكون القطرة صالحة للإستعمال خلال اسبوعين بعد فتحها.

القطرات تحتوي على أدوية مختلفة حسب نوع المادة الفعالة فلا تستخدم القطرة دون إرشاد الطبيب.


كيفية إستخدام قطرة العين في صور...





1- تنظيف العين من الداخل





2- يشد الجفن السفلي و يطلب من المريض النظر للأعلى





3-تمسك القطارة بعيداً عن العين بمقدار 2 سم و تقطر من 1-2 قطرة في منتصف ملتحمة الجفن السفلي





4- يجب الضغط على الزاوية الداخلية للعين بالأصابع و ذلك للوقاية من دخول القطرة الزائدة بمجرى الدمع و منه إلى الأنف و البلعوم خاصة أن بعض القطرات لها تأثير على الجسم
​


----------



## قلم حر (16 مارس 2007)

موضوع قيم .
ينقل للقسم العلمي للتخصص .
شكرا للموضوع .


----------



## !|!piro!|! (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها*

*مـوضـوع مـفيـد جـدا ..
 شـكرا يا (جـوجـو) علـى مجـهودك الــجميـل...
ربـنا يـوفقـك...​*


----------



## الزهره الجميله (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها*

:ura1:         _      شكرااا على هذه المعلومات ربناا يعوضك_:ab4:


----------



## shadymokhles (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها*

موضوع جميل جدا ياجوجو 

ومعلومات جميله ومفيده

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## jojo_josiph (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مـلـف عن العيون وأمراضها وعلاجها*

مرسى جدا ياجماعة على الردود الجميلة دى​


----------

